# Die Add-Ons kommen. Muss das denn sein?



## soefsn (24. Oktober 2008)

Warum muss das denn wieder sein?

Ich habe mich in diversen Foren rumgetrieben und muss Lesen das die Add-On Flut in Warhammer Online Einzug hält. Ich stelle mir immer wieder die Frage was sollen denn bitte diese Add-ons bringen? Und warum sind Sie in einem PVP Spiel überhaupt zulässig? 

Ich habe keine Probleme mit Add-ons nach dem Schema Karte aufdecken oder aber irgendwelche Quest Erleichterungen so wie UI Anpassungen. Aber solche Add-ons wie Squared kotzen mich förmlich schon wieder an. Wenn jemand nicht in der Lage ist ein Heiler zu Spielen dann soll er einfach die Finger von so einer Klasse lassen und sich einer anderen widmen.

Ich persönlich stehe zu den Add-on Squared sehr zwiespältig da ich es im PVP als klaren Vorteil und Erleichterung des Spielers sehe der es Benutzt gegenüber dem der es nicht Benutzt und gerne die Fairness behalten möchte.  Meine Angst ist einfach das es bald wieder losgeht das es Add-ons gibt die dem gegnerischen Spieler verraten was man grade für ein Spell anwenden will aller WOW.

Ich für meinen Teil werde das mit den Add-ons in Warhammer Online sehr stark beobachten. Wird mir das wieder zu Bunt und den Spielern wie in WOW bald das laufen abgenommen wird bin ich weg. 
Ich bin für ein faires RVR und das ist für mich mit Add-ons wie Squared oder wie sie alles heißen nicht mehr gegeben. Im PVE sind solche Add-Ons schon Crap, aber im PVP sehe ich Sie als Bedrohlich an.

Ich möchte hiermit keinen Angreifen, doch möchte ich gerne mal darüber Diskutieren ob sowas in einen PVP Spiel nötig ist?


----------



## Riku182 (24. Oktober 2008)

Squared habe ich selber aber das verändert doch nur den Kriegstrupp zu einem Klumpen damit es übersichtlicher wird was ist daran Schlimm? Oder habe ich es zu den falschen zwecken drauf?


----------



## xaxoon (24. Oktober 2008)

was tut denn Squared, dass nicht fair ist? habe das selber aber ich wüsste nicht, was nun anders wäre, ausser dass das teil nun stylisch quadratisch ist?


----------



## Shamaniko (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin selber Heiler und weiß das es mir viel Arbeit erstparen wurde wenn ich Squared benutzen würede....


ABER DANN HAB ICH DOCH NIX MEHR ZU TUN!!!!!!!!!

Also ohne Addons ist es halt auch Fairer  (ein bischen schwieriger und anspruchsvoller) und es macht mehr Spaß


HEILER !!! FINGER WEG VON ADDONS!!! Trained mehr Skill xD


----------



## xaxoon (24. Oktober 2008)

Shamaniko schrieb:


> Ich bin selber Heiler und weiß das es mir viel Arbeit erstparen wurde wenn ich Squared benutzen würede....
> 
> 
> ABER DANN HAB ICH DOCH NIX MEHR ZU TUN!!!!!!!!!
> ...


hmmm.... soll das ne troll post sein?

*/closed*


----------



## soefsn (24. Oktober 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> was tut denn Squared, dass nicht fair ist? habe das selber aber ich wüsste nicht, was nun anders wäre, ausser dass das teil nun stylisch quadratisch ist?



Squared erleichtert mir das Heilen ungemein gegenüber jemanden der dieses Add-On nicht benutzt. Und ich empfinde sowas im RVR nicht grade als Fair und in einem PVP Spiel fehl am Platze.


----------



## DeeeRoy (24. Oktober 2008)

Mir ist es sch.... egal. Ich spiele WAR "nackt", sprich ohne addons. 

Und ich kann auch ohne sie töten...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makkaal (24. Oktober 2008)

Natürlich sind die Addons da, um einem das Spiel zu erleichtern bzw. angenehmer zu machen. Was ich partout nicht begreife, warum du ausgerechnet Squared als "das Addon des Teufels" deklarierst.
Warum stufst du UI-Anpassungen als in Ordnung ein, verdammst aber Squared,was letztlich nichts anderes als eine UI-Anpassung ist?

Im Endeffekt bringt jedes Addon einen Vorteil. Wenn man sie sich aber nur deshalb installiert, läuft was schief. Ob du es grundsätzlich nutzt oder nicht ist aber deine oder in diesem Fall meine Sache. Würden Addons die Fairness so ernsthaft gefährden, wie du das empfindest, hätten weder Blizzard noch Mythic die Möglichkeit erlaubt und würden das Nutzen rigoros verfolgen.

Sie sind nun mal keine Cheats, die einem einen unüberwindbaren Vorteil verschaffen. Ich und Gruppenmitglieder sterben trotz Squared immer noch wie die Fliegen, wenn es schlecht läuft, Line of Sight, Distanz und Spellknockback sind immer noch problematisch und meine AP reichen auch nicht länger als vorher.

Worauf ich hinaus will: In meinen Augen sind Addons vergleichbar zur Athletenernährung im Sport... oder regelmäßige Massagen, zusätzliche Dehnübungen oder, noch besser, Theorieunterricht. Du scheinst sie eher als Doping zu betrachten, was meines Erachtens etwas sehr verbittert ist. Sie sind nicht verboten, weil sie keine unüberwindbare Hürde zwischen den Teilnehmern aufbauen, aber bei korrekter Nutzung den einen besser machen können als den anderen. Das ist nicht einmal eine Frage von mangelhaftem Skill, der ausgeglichen werden möchte.
Sagen wir's so: *Nach meinen Erfahrungen spielen Spieler mit Addons anders, aber nicht zwangsweise besser als die ohne.*

Um auf deine eigentliche Argumentationsthese einzugehen: Nein, Addons sind in einem PvP Spiel nicht nötig. Aber sie zu verdammen halte ich für genauso übertrieben wie zu sagen, ohne sie sei das Spiel nicht machbar (was ich teilweise sogar tatsächlich bei WoW lesen/hören durfte).


----------



## Sam28 (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe Squared nur in einer Grundversion, finde das auch nicht schlimm.
Soll aber noch solche Healbot addons geben die dann gewisse Sachen automatisieren, sowas wie Spieler anklicken und automatisch nen bestimmten Heal raushauen.

Sowas wie Squared in der Grundversion, praktisch ein verbessertes Gruppenfenster, sowas gab es auch schon in DAoC und das ist ein RvR Spiel, hat sich nie jemand aufgeregt.
Bisher habe ich nur diese Healbot Sachen gesehen die vielleicht fragwürdig sein könnten, die meisten Sachen scheinen einfach nur kleinere Hilfen zu sein oder nette Spielereien.


----------



## Riku182 (24. Oktober 2008)

Makaal warum schreibst du eigentlich immer so viel das ist schlimm bei dir^^
Toll und wo soll jetzt der vorteil sein außer das es übersichtlicher ist und besser aussieht und halt Kompakter?


----------



## makkaal (24. Oktober 2008)

> Makaal warum schreibst du eigentlich immer so viel das ist schlimm bei dir^^


Weil ich mich lang genug kurz fassen musste. Ist ja schon gut, ich editier's. *grummelt*
edit: Besser so? Ich mag nun mal walls of text. Besonders die eigenen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fortuneNext (24. Oktober 2008)

Ein Addon wird erst dann unfair, wenn es einem Informationen liefert, an die man ohne es nicht kommen könnte.
Eine optisch anderes Design, das kompakter ist und dabei ein paar Shortcuts liefert, geht in Ordnung - schließlich ist WAR kein Geschicklichkeitsspiel.


----------



## grimrott (24. Oktober 2008)

Jegliches Addon, dass dem Spieler Denkarbeit abnimmt bzw Abläufe automatisiert gehört verboten.

Dazu zählen Addons wie Squared aber bei weitem nicht. Solche Addons verändern die UI nur optisch und das wars.... klar ist es einfacher damit zu heilen, aber genau das ist der Grund FÜR Addons.. damit der Spieler die Wahl hat was er gerne nutzt.

Und letztendlich können legale Addons nicht UNFAIR sein, denn JEDER kann sie sich installieren oder eben nicht... ganz wie er möchte.


----------



## makkaal (24. Oktober 2008)

> Und letztendlich können legale Addons nicht UNFAIR sein, denn JEDER kann sie sich installieren oder eben nicht... ganz wie er möchte.


Zwar stimme ich dem soweit zu, nur kann das leider kein Argument sein - schließlich kann man sich auch eventuelle Hacks installieren, wie man möchte. Die Folgen mal ausgeklammert; wenn ich's installier, kannst du's auch. Dann sind Hacks auch nicht unfair!
Öhm... hab ich das verständlich ausgedrückt?


----------



## Sam28 (24. Oktober 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Zwar stimme ich dem soweit zu, nur kann das leider kein Argument sein - schließlich kann man sich auch eventuelle Hacks installieren, wie man möchte. Die Folgen mal ausgeklammert; wenn ich's installier, kannst du's auch. Dann sind Hacks auch nicht unfair!
> Öhm... hab ich das verständlich ausgedrückt?


Er sprach von legalen Addons, das sind Hacks nicht.


----------



## Gromthar (25. Oktober 2008)

Also ich spiele meinen Heiler ohne Addons. Sehe um ehrlich zu sein keinen Sinn darin ein Addon zu nutzen - das Ding sieht mies aus und zeigt mir nicht mehr als das StandartUI.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurka (25. Oktober 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Also ich spiele meinen Heiler ohne Addons. Sehe um ehrlich zu sein keinen Sinn darin ein Addon zu nutzen - das Ding sieht mies aus und zeigt mir nicht mehr als das StandartUI.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dito! 
Twink ist ein Schami, und ganz ehrlich: Ich weiss noch net einmal wie das Add-On aussieht, weils mir wirklich sonstwo vorbei geht. Sollen die Leute ihre Add-Ons draufmachen und dann mit der Heilung aus dem SZ prahlen, selbst Gildies kann ich da mittlerweile nur noch belächeln, am Ende wird dann doch abgestunken weil niemals gelernt wurde seine Spielweise individuell an eine Situation anzupassen. Wenns ans Eingemachte geht, sind die Add-Ons noch genauso viel Wert wie der Dreck unter den Fingenägeln.


----------



## Rickrolled (25. Oktober 2008)

Ich liebe Addons, pack mir aber nur die für mich sinnigsten drauf...
Ich hasse es, nach Patches Hunderte Addons zu aktuallisieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jdf (25. Oktober 2008)

Oje, jetzt geht die leidige Diskussion wieder los.

Prämisse: Die Benutzung von Addons ist unfair.
Grund: Spieler ohne Addons haben einen Nachteil, daraus folgt dann fix gedacht die Prämisse.
Abhilfe: Wer sich durch Addon X benachteiligt fühlt, möge bitte genau dieses für sich installieren - was genau spricht dagegen?

Ah, klar: persönliche Präferenz - "ich WILL aber keine Addons installieren". 

Tut mir leid: den Punkt betrachte ich nicht als valid. Ich WILL evtl. auch meinen Rechner nicht aufrüsten, muss dann aber damit leben, in der Minimalkonfiguration mit 10 FPS im RvR nicht mehr konkurrenzfähig zu sein. Ist nicht zu vermeiden. Führen wir die jetzt die Einheitskonfiguration wieder ein?

Ein Bildschirm mit 1650x1080 Breitbild zeigt definitiv mehr Informationen an (seitlich), ist damit genau genommen total unfair da ich Gefahren kommen sehe, die jemand auf 1024x768 einfach eine halbe Sekunde später sieht - führen wir jetzt die Einheitsauflösung ein?

Solange Addons frei, offen und für jedermann verfügbar sind, halte ich den "Unfairness-Faktor" praktisch für gegen Null tendierend. Kritisch wird's ja erst, wenn man z.B. gegen harte Währung Items kaufen kann, die sich halt nicht jedermann im RL leisten kann oder dergleichen. Wer ein Addon installieren mag, kann dies einfach tun, fertig. Wer WAR als persönlichen Skilltest betrachten mag (Frei nach dem Motto "ich behalte auch unter den aller-rudimentärsten Voraussetzungen und mit einer Hand auf den Rücken gefesselt jedes Szenario unter Kontrolle...") muss sich im klaren darüber sein, dass dies offensichtlich nicht der von Mythic vorgesehene "Sinn" des Spiels ist - sonst gäbe es schlicht keine Makros & Addons...

Last not least eine kurze Bestandsaufnahme eine Konkurrenzprodukts (das "Marktführer-MMORPG"): derzeit existieren geschätzte 4.000+ (!) verschiedene Addons vom Dreizeiler bis hin zu kleinen Expertesystemen die alles ausreizen, was die Schnittstelle hergibt. Was sagt uns diese Zahl? Sie sagt uns, was die Masse der Spieler offensichtlich will - und genau dorthin wird die Reise gehen. Hätte Mythic etwas gegen den Einsatz von Addons, müssten sie die Programmierschnittstellen dafür nicht anbieten, so einfach ist das doch letztlich. Offensichtlich hält man auch dort den Einfluss auf Fairness & Balance eher für gering; genau wie bei WoW auch behält sich Mythic das Recht vor, ggf. nachzujustieren; d.h. "mißbrauchte" Funktionen fliegen aus der API, Klappe zu, Addon tot. So what? Warum ein Topic dermassen kontrovers neu aufwärmen, dass schlicht seit Jahren gegessen ist?

Mal abgesehen davon, dass Statements ala "Wenn XYZ sich nicht ändert, bin ich weg" zum Lächerlichsten gehören, was öffentliche Foren zu bieten haben (Liebe Leute, wen genau soll das jucken?) bleibt an dieser Stelle wohl nur ein herzliches "Dann mach's gut, bye".

BTW, nur als ganz kurzen Nachtrag: "Buffthrottle" ermöglicht einem guten Dutzend mir bekannten Spielern überhaupt erst das Mitspielen. Wer "Clean Unit Frames" (hauptsächliche Funktion ist der Verzicht von Portraits und damit Platzersparnis) mal auf kleinen Auflösungen gesehen hat, tut sich das mies designte Original nicht mehr an. Mythic hat das UI-Design eigentlich toll angefangen; sehr vieles ist konfigurierbar, was auch absolutes Pflichtprogramm ist (man denke an die Zeit, die man letztlich davor verbringt...). Den Rest steuert die Community via Addons bei, die dann -da bin ich mir recht sicher - genau wie bei WoW nach und nach als Standardfunktionalität in's Spiel einfliessen. IMHO ein sehr schöner Design- und Development-Ansatz.


----------



## extecy (25. Oktober 2008)

voll das sinfreie thema 

wenn du keine adons nutzen willst bitte dan nutze sie selber nicht und gehe anderen nicht mit deinem geheule auf den keks

wir sehen uns dann auf dem schlahtfeld wenn wir euch dann an die wandklatschen weil unsere heiler besser sehen können wer gerade schaden nimt


----------



## Telokat (25. Oktober 2008)

Ich nutze für meinen Heiler auch das Addon, da es mir einfach erleichtert die Ziele für meine Heilsprüche anzuwählen.
Klar, das ganze würde auch ohne Addon gehen, aber es ist wirklich mühsam in einem Pulk von Kämpfern gerade den finden, der die Heilung am nötigsten hat. Und dann kommt da noch die etwas hacklige Zielanwahl per Mauszeiger hinzu.

Und zum Thema Benachteiligung: Klar kann man sagen, dass die Spieler ohne das Addon benachteiligt sind. Aber das ist eine Art der Benachteiligung, die jeder für sich abstellen kann indem er das Addon nutzt. Während Klausuren regt sich ja auch keiner auf, wenn jemand ein Skript nutzt und der andere nicht. Im Grunde wäre die Person ohne das Skript ja auch benachteiligt oder?


----------



## DefenderX (25. Oktober 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> hmmm.... soll das ne troll post sein?
> 
> */closed*




Postet der der auf der anderen Seite den Feuermagier für zu Overpowered hält... -.-


----------



## Telkano (25. Oktober 2008)

ich heile mit squared teilweise 50-70 % effektiver, als wäre das kein vorteil


----------



## DefenderX (25. Oktober 2008)

Telkano schrieb:


> ich heile mit squared teilweise 50-70 % effektiver, als wäre das kein vorteil




Yupp so siehts aus und früher später heisste es wie du hast net das Ad-On XY ommst hier net rein...  -.-  Und dann sind die diue gelackmeiterten die wirklich Skill haben...


----------



## Havamal (25. Oktober 2008)

soefsn schrieb:


> Warum muss das denn wieder sein?
> 
> Ich habe mich in diversen Foren rumgetrieben und muss Lesen das die Add-On Flut in Warhammer Online Einzug hält. Ich stelle mir immer wieder die Frage was sollen denn bitte diese Add-ons bringen? Und warum sind Sie in einem PVP Spiel überhaupt zulässig?
> 
> ...



ich hab noch keine Addons gesehn die einem einen Vorteil im Pvp verschaffen!Es gibt nur addons die einem das Leben etwas erleichtern!


----------



## DefenderX (25. Oktober 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> ich hab noch keine Addons gesehn die einem einen Vorteil im Pvp verschaffen!Es gibt nur addons die einem das Leben etwas erleichtern!




naja ich dagegen umso mehr aber selbst im PvE bleit einem leider diese Addon-Flut nicht mehr erspart hier steht diese noch am anfang aber warte  mal 3-4 Monate...


Bei WoW scheints mittlerweile sogar Addons zu geben die einem auf Knopfdruck sogar den Ar*** sorry den Hintern abputzen. Mit ein Grund warum ich ursprünglich gewechselt bin neben deren eSports ambitionen und jenen die das Balancing  fürs PvP mit iheren Nerf-Schreien gekillt haben...


----------



## InvisibleJim (25. Oktober 2008)

Wenn du keine Addons magst, dann geh Herr der Ringe Online spielen. 
Denn garkeine Addons zu haben ist einfach nur sch**** darum bin ich auch von HdRO weggegangen. Und natürlich weil Warhammer kam^^


----------



## DefenderX (25. Oktober 2008)

InvisibleJim schrieb:


> Wenn du keine Addons magst, dann geh Herr der Ringe Online spielen.
> Denn garkeine Addons zu haben ist einfach nur sch**** darum bin ich auch von HdRO weggegangen. Und natürlich weil Warhammer kam^^




Was dann nur bestätigt was für nen geringen Skill solche haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rem (25. Oktober 2008)

addons können nur soviel wie warhammer zulässt Wenn dich etwas stört beschwere dich bei warhammer und nicht bei den addon entwicklern/nutzern.


----------



## Der ProGamer (25. Oktober 2008)

Addons schaffen ja wenn überhaupt nur dem einen vorteil wenn der andere es nich hat da sie aber kostenlos sind seh ich da überhaupt kein problem

Außerdem gibt es soviele addons updates der addons das zu verbieten wird schwierig wenn müssten alle addons verboten werden egal was sie bewirken anders würde es eh nich gehen


----------



## Gromthar (25. Oktober 2008)

extecy schrieb:


> wir sehen uns dann auf dem schlahtfeld wenn wir euch dann an die wandklatschen weil unsere heiler besser sehen können wer gerade schaden nimt


Ich habe zwar nicht herum geheult, aber dieser Post zeugt schlicht von Unwissenheit und ist ... einfach mal wieder nur Bullshit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





InvisibleJim schrieb:


> Wenn du keine Addons magst, dann geh Herr der Ringe Online spielen.
> Denn garkeine Addons zu haben ist einfach nur sch**** darum bin ich auch von HdRO weggegangen. Und natürlich weil Warhammer kam^^


Och, also für HdRO gibt es schon Addons. Mein UI habe ich dort auch ein wenig verschönert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Der schrieb:


> Addons schaffen ja wenn überhaupt nur dem einen vorteil wenn der andere es nich hat da sie aber kostenlos sind seh ich da überhaupt kein problem
> 
> Außerdem gibt es soviele addons updates der addons das zu verbieten wird schwierig wenn müssten alle addons verboten werden egal was sie bewirken anders würde es eh nich gehen


Das ist nicht sonderlich vorrausschauend. Stell Dir mal vor Dein Gegner schreibt ein Addon, mit welchem er dich auf einmal viel schneller und effizierter umhauen kann, gibt das Ding aber nicht weiter. Ist es dann in Ordnung, dass er es nutzt, oder nicht?

Und doch, es geht anders. Es kommt immer darauf an welche Schnittstellen im Quellcode der Spielebetreiber frei gibt, d.h. welche er für Manipulationen zulässt. Man kann nur so viel verändern wie man auch Zugang zu Auswertungsmöglichkeiten hat. In unserem Fall bestimmt Mythic was wir verändern dürfen und was nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




BTT: Ich weiss wirklich nicht was ihr mit den ganzen Addons wollt. Das WAR Ui ist doch wunderbar übersichtlich. Also ich finds völlig ausreichend.


----------



## Der ProGamer (25. Oktober 2008)

So wie war aufgebaut is kommen addon eh nich groß zum tragen in war kommt es nich so sehr auf den skill an den war is doch eigentlich sehr leicht zu spielen das perfekte timing is doch hier nich unbedingt von nöten.


In war führt ein gescheites grp spiel zum erfolg und ob der eine oder andere irgend ein tolles addon hat entscheidet sicher nich.

wenn du in war burgen einnimst und dann 50vs50 oder mehr spielst da ruckelt es eh was die spells kommen nich direkt usw da entscheidet dann nich wer ne zentel sekunde schneller klickt durch nen addon oder so sondern die generelle taktik wann greift man die brug an von wo wie greift man an usw.

im 1on1 kann son addon ja toll sein aber wenn du 1on1 willst spiel wow da kannst du dann etwas skill zeigen oder besser noch cs da kannst du etwas mehr skill zeigen^^


----------



## Caldor (25. Oktober 2008)

DefenderX schrieb:


> Yupp so siehts aus und früher später heisste es wie du hast net das Ad-On XY ommst hier net rein...  -.-  Und dann sind die diue gelackmeiterten die wirklich Skill haben...



Ein Addon, dass die lediglich ein wenig mehr Übersicht gewährt als das (in warbands) sehr bescheidene und das Sichtfeld einschränkende Standartinterface, gibt dir noch lange keinen "Skill".
Natürlich hat man einen Vorteil. Ich fahre ja auch nicht ohne Servolenkung Auto, um zu zeigen, wie dolle ich es drauf habe. Du musst aber immer noch wissen, wann du wen wie heilst.
Das nimmt dir kein AO ab, und da sehe ich eher den "Skill" als die Fähigkeit mit einem obskuren Interface klarzukommen.

Und wer keine Addons möchte, bitte. Ist ja keine Pflicht, wer sich das Leben gerne selber etwas schwerer machen möchte oder die Herausforderung sucht, soll "nackt" spielen, demjenigen gönne ich dann auch sein Gefühl der Überlegenheit gegenüber uns noobs. Solange derjenige keinen missionarischen Eifer an den Tag legt, um alle zu verdammen, die nicht nach seiner Anschauung spielen.....


----------



## Faruu (25. Oktober 2008)

Squared wäre über wie ein Kropf, würde man in Szenarios nicht nur seine eigene Gruppe sehen, sondern direkt den kompletten Kriegstrupp. Ich benutze Squared zwar net mit meinem Shami, aber es nervt schon, dass man nur die Balken über den Köpfen derer beachten muss, die nicht in der selben Gruppe sind.

Daher sollte Mythic bei Szenarioeintritt einen Kriegstrupp generieren, dann reicht nämlich auch das Standardinterface. Solche Add-Ons haben doch nur eine Chance, weil der Hersteller versäumt hat, das UI befriedigend spieletauglich hinzubekommen. Squared finde ich da auch echt mal ein schlechtes Beispiel, da es sehr viele Heiler mittlerweile verwenden und die Arbeit für Heiler in einem hitzigen BG nicht noch unnötig kompliziert.

Da mein Main ein Chosen ist, freue ich mich natürlich über jeden Heal den ich bekomme, erst recht, wenn ich keinen Heiler in meiner Gruppe habe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seelenquelll (25. Oktober 2008)

Im Topic heisst es addons aber hier wird hauptsächlich über squared geredet.
Ich find das im moment gar nicht so nützlich oder vorteil bringend.
Solange auf dem teil nicht out of rang und out of line angezeigt wird bringt mir dasnichts.
Ich habe squared und hab festgestellt das ich ohne besser heile weil ich auf den schirm kucke wer vorstürmt auf wen gehauen wird bevor schaden entsteht.

Dagegen finde ich andere addons viel nützlicher wie beispielsweise mein Uhr addon das mir die zeit anzeigt.
Oder noch besser mein mail addon daich pro tag mindestens 20-30 sachen an verarbeitende chars schicke und ich so nicht jedesmal den namen neu eingeben muss sonder alles automatisch verschickt wird.

Allerdings ist das auch unfair weil ich so schneller wieder auf dem schlachtfeld bin wärend die feindliche verstärkung noch vor dem briefkasten hängt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Böse Zungen mögen behaupten mir fehlt schlicht der Skill zum Briefabschicken aber wenn diese leute meinen darauf kommt es an dann soll mir das recht sein. Ich geh lieber Moschen.

Der skill in diesem spiel besteht darin das ein jünger des khain nicht an 2 zauberrinnen mit 5% leben vorbeiläuft ohne wenigstens sein hot draufzucasten.
Oder auf den tank zu hauen während daneben nen Hexenjäger nen heiler umhaut.
Aber ich denke jeder kennt solche momente und da hilft kein Addon.

Bei war Muss man seine augen offen und sein hirn eingeschalted haben dann kann man auch gewinnen. (es sei denn der Gegner hat seine augen offener und mehr verstand)

Es ist halt so mal verliert man und mal gewinnen die anderen. Auch ohne addons hab ich schon gewonnen und verloren. Und mit addons hat sich daran nichts geändert.


----------



## Havamal (25. Oktober 2008)

Squared ist ein Addon das einem schon sehr viel abnimmt vor allem in Verbindung mit IShealbot(Addon um direkt mit mausklick und modifier zu heilen wenn man auf squared klickt)

Aber es ist nicht gamebreaking da man gleich schnell mit hotkeys heilen kann!


----------



## Gromthar (25. Oktober 2008)

Faruu schrieb:


> Squared wäre über wie ein Kropf, würde man in Szenarios nicht nur seine eigene Gruppe sehen, sondern direkt den kompletten Kriegstrupp. Ich benutze Squared zwar net mit meinem Shami, aber es nervt schon, dass man nur die Balken über den Köpfen derer beachten muss, die nicht in der selben Gruppe sind.


Kann man doch wunderbar einstellen. Einfach mal links neben der Minimap die Szenarioübersicht öffnen und bei der gewünschten Gruppe ein Häkchen machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich will hier diese Addons nicht verteufeln. Zu meiner WoW Zeit habe ich sie auch alle gehabt; fast jede Woche habe ich mein UI komplett neu aufgesetzt; ja ich hab sogar Addons gehabt um Fehlermeldungen meiner Addons zu unterdrücken. Das machte zwei Jahre lang Spaß und ich habe teils mehr Zeit mit den Dingern verbracht als mit dem eigentlichen Spiel. Ich will einfach nur darauf hinaus, dass man das Zeug einfach nicht braucht um genauso gut wie jemand mit dem Zeug zu spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soefsn (25. Oktober 2008)

Also teilweise sind die Antworten ja zum weglaufen. Alleine die Aussage

Zitat:

Squared verschafft mir keinen Vorteil es *ERLEICHTERT* mir nur das Heilen “

Zitat Ende:

Also diese Aussage ist ja schon mal sehr Oscar verdächtig. Wenn es mir etwas *ERLEICHTERT* dann ist der Vorteil gegenüber den Spielern die es nicht benutzen doch schon gegeben.

Und dann noch die Aussage

Zitat:

Es kann ja auch jeder Benutzen wenn er will.

Zitat Ende:

Nö warum sollte ich denn bitte? Ich sehe keinen Grund darin mir sämtliche Add-ons auf meinen Rechner zu packen nur um die Chancengleichheit zu behalten. Fakt ist doch das ich mit Squared viel effektiver Heilen kann als ohne dieses Add-on. Und sobald ich etwas durch ein Add-ob *ERLEICHTERT* bekomme oder aber etwas Effektiver durchziehen kann wie in diesen Falle die Heilung  ist es für mich in einem PVP Spiel bedenklich.

Wenn dann demnächst die Add-Ons kommen die einen dann Anzeigen was das Target grade Zaubert dann heist es am Ende auch. Nö das Add-On ist nicht Unfair es erleichtert mir ja nur die Übersicht im Getümmel. 

Ich für meinen Teil bin schlichtweg gegen Add-Ons die einen was *ERLEICHTERN*.


----------



## Terrorsatan (25. Oktober 2008)

Ich nutze auch Squared als heiler.... 

ob ich jetzt Links oben seh wies um die HP in den Gruppen steht oder etwas mehr in der mitte is doch wurst.....

Hätte mythic kein hüpfen eingebaut könnte man die leute auch wesentlich leichter anvisieren und hätte squared net nötig ^^


Außerdem sind Addons , die z.B. die Castbar des gegners zeigen verboten... das stand irgendwo mal.....


----------



## Yldrasson (25. Oktober 2008)

Ich nutze ebenfalls Squared und ich finde, dass dieser Thread fast schon die Qualität des Gestern geschlossenen "Low-Level Spieler raus aus den Szenarien!!" - Thread erreicht.
Mal ehrlich, ich finde Squared aus einem ganz einfachen Grund überhaupt nicht unfair: Jeder KANN es benutzen, MUSS aber nicht.

Wenn alle Leute in Turnschuhen joggen, aber du mit Badelatschen rumstapfst und dich dann beschwerst, dass Leute, die Turnschuhe benutzen ja überhaupt keinen Skill haben und man Turnschuhe am Besten sofort verbieten sollte - dann mach' das. Das ist ja schließlich deine Meinung.
Aber weder wirst du damit den Großteil der Spieler überzeugen, von AddOns abzuschwören, noch wirst du in deinen Badelatschen auf einmal schneller laufen, wenn du verstehst, was ich meine. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Sinne:

Jedem das seine, love 'n peace, Friede, Freude und Eierkuchen. ^^

LG
Yldrasson


----------



## Lari (25. Oktober 2008)

Telkano schrieb:


> ich heile mit squared teilweise 50-70 % effektiver, als wäre das kein vorteil


Naja, es gibt auch Leute die ihren Charakter ohne Addons ausschöpfen können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber Squared ist vollkommen ok, auch wenn man es nicht braucht, um ein guter Heiler zu sein.


----------



## Petera (25. Oktober 2008)

Make my Day!!!

Da reden irgendwelche Leute von Skill, und haben kein Problem damit TS in einem Spiel zu benutzen, zu dessen Grundausstattung nur eine unübersichtliche Textkonsole gehört. Aber TS dient ja nur dazu sich über den Film von gestern Abend zu unterhalten und bietet keinen Vorteil bei Szenarien oder Keepfights....


Grüße

Petera


----------



## Mibucal (25. Oktober 2008)

Petera schrieb:


> Make my Day!!!
> 
> Da reden irgendwelche Leute von Skill, und haben kein Problem damit TS in einem Spiel zu benutzen, zu dessen Grundausstattung nur eine unübersichtliche Textkonsole gehört. Aber TS dient ja nur dazu sich über den Film von gestern Abend zu unterhalten und bietet keinen Vorteil bei Szenarien oder Keepfights....
> 
> ...



bestes Argument ever !

/sign


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (25. Oktober 2008)

Also ich benutze als Zelot nur Squared und ich denke nicht, dass man das nun als Cheaterei oder Unfairness gegenüber anderen Spielern bezeichnen kann. Squared verschafft ein übersichtliches Gruppenfenster, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Jeder hat die Möglichkeit sich dieses Addon zu besorgen und wer das nicht tut, ist letzten Endes selbst schuld. 

Das gilt meiner Meinung nach für alle Addons. Außer vielleicht beim Healbot, der ist für mich schon wieder hart an der Grenze...


----------



## InvisibleJim (25. Oktober 2008)

Als ob alle Addons was mit skill/oder nicht skill zu tuhen haben. Es gibt Addon die geben mir z.B. ne bessere Übersicht in meinem Rucksack. Warum sollte ich soas nicht haben? Das hat 0 mit Skill zu tuhen.
Ich geb zu Squared ist nen gutes Addon, das war Grid schon in WoW. Aber ich glaube, wenn es sone Addons nicht geben würde, dann würden viele Leute keinen Heiler mehr spielen, weil das Stadart UI von WAR einfach zu unübersichtlich ist. Jedenfalls meiner Meinung nach für einen Heiler.


----------



## Neradox (25. Oktober 2008)

Also ich würde mittlerweile nicht mehr auf Squared verzichten wollen... alle anderen Addons können mir erst mal gestohlen bleiben.


----------



## ghandi3 (25. Oktober 2008)

Hehe, grossartiges Thema wieder ;-)

Eigtl eine voellig unnoetige/unsinnige Diskussion. Mythic gibt Schnittstellen vor, andere nutzen Sie, wieder andere freuen sich, dass endlich etwas da ist, das das Spiel etwas "ergonomischer" macht. 

Ich z.B. liebe Interface-Addons und wuerde ein Spiel, dem die Moeglichkeit der Interface-Individualisierung fehlt, gar nicht erst spielen. Der wirkliche Grossteil der AddOns ist doch wirklich reine Geschmackssache. Nehmen wir mal die Unitframes. Die sind schrecklich. Vor allem die Standardposition: Wer will schon mittem im Kampf immer nach oben links schauen, um die eigene Lebensenergie zu pruefen? Ist es jetzt auch schon schlimm, wenn man die sich ueber die Oberflaechenanpassung links und rechts neben den Char in der Mitte zieht? Bekommt man da nicht auch einen Vorteil, da man 5ms frueher erkennt, dass man auf Low-HP ist? Und ob ich mir jetzt MetaHud installiere und statt der haesslichen Standardframes dicke, senkrechte Balken neben meinem Char habe, weil ich senkrechte Balken einfach angenehmer finde, oder nicht, was machts schon aus?

Wuerde mir die gesamt Optik des Interfaces super gefallen und ich es total komfortabel finden: Ich wuerds so lassen. Aber ich wuerde doch niemand anderem verbieten, sein Interface fuer sich selbst schick und komfortabel zu gestalten?!!! Wir spielen ja auch nicht in Einheitskleidung vor dem PC, aus Angst jemand hat das ultraergonomische Gamer-Pro-Shirt an, dass den Schweiss so schnell nach aussen bringt, dass derjenige 3 Tage spielen kann, ohne duschen zu muessen... 

Analog zu der Argumentation von einigen hier muesste Mythic dann zum Beispiel auch die Nutzung einer 5 Tasten Maus verbieten, da ja Leute mit ner 2-Tasten Maus im Nachteil waeren, es diesen aber nicht zugemutet werden kann, eine 5 Tasten Maus zu kaufen, um in der Effizienz mit den anderen gleichauf zu liegen.

Also: sinnfreies Thema, sollte geschlossen werden ;-)

PS: dieses Thema wird erst dann interessant, wenn ein AddOn soweit geht, dass es Sachen automatisiert: Wenn es gedebuffte Gruppenmitglieder z.B. automatisch dispelled, oder aehnliches. 
Wenn ein AddOn aber nur die Art und Weise, wie ein fuer alle verfuegbarer Inhalt angezeigt wird, veraendert (wie Squared), dann gibt es einfach keinen Grund zu einer Diskussion, ausser vllt: mimimi (warum auch immer ;-)  )

gruesse und so


----------



## SavatageRoyo (25. Oktober 2008)

Erstmal was grundsätzliches! Das Argument "Jeder kann es benutzen" stimmt schonmal nicht. 
Solang es ingame keine Knöpfe gibt "Hiermit kannst du Squared implementieren" gehn Dinge wie Squared an manchen Leuten aus welchen Gründen auch immer schlichtweg vorbei. Die meisten werden sich wohl denken "Solche b00ns haben es auch nicht anders verdient" ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache das die "Jedermanntheorie" falsch ist. "Jedermann" wäre wie gesagt eindeutiger ingame Support in Sachen Add-Ons.

Man könnte in dem Punkt allerdings das Argument gelten lassen, für die Mühe sich mit Add-Ons beschäftigt zu haben und zu intallieren, hat man dann diese kleine Hilfe verdient.



> Er sprach von legalen Addons, das sind Hacks nicht.



Die Bibliothek von WoW und WAR sind öffentlich und es gibt keine Abnahme oder Qualitätskontrolle von den jeweiligen Betreibern bevor das Add-On den Weg ins Spiel findet. Also wird von offizieller Seite vorerst gar nicht bestimmt ob das Add-On legal ist oder nicht. In WoW hat man lange Zeit jeden scheiss Bot geduldet (Decursive, mit einem Knopf vollautomatisch ganze Raids entgiften und ähnliche "Add-Ons")
Und ich rede von geduldet weil natürlich wie hier im Thread schon erwähnt der Betreiber solche Add-Ons elemenieren kann sofern er will. Doch bei WoW lief das für meinen Geschmack eindeutig aus dem Ruder mit jeder Woche die verging bis man sich entschloss halbherzig ein zu greifen und bestimmte Dinge verboten/unmöglich waren, aber die Narrenfreie Zeit war lang genug. Es ist auch fraglich welche "Helferlein" in dieser Zeit unter der Hand verteilt wurden. Ich hoffe das WAR so etwas nicht blüht, aber so weit ich mitbekommen habe bietet die Bibliothek von WAR schonmal grundsätzlich nicht so viele Möglichkeiten gegenüber der von WoW. 
Und ich denke wenn man sich zum Beispiel das Macrosystem von WAR anschaut wo aktuelle nur EINE Befehlszeile erlaubt ist das sich das Thema Add-Ons auch grösstenteils auf UI bzw Anzeigen beschränken wird, und Bot-ähnliche Progrämmchen kaum oder gar nicht umsetzbar sind.



> Aber sie zu verdammen halte ich für genauso übertrieben wie zu sagen, ohne sie sei das Spiel nicht machbar (was ich teilweise sogar tatsächlich bei WoW lesen/hören durfte).



Willst du etwa auf den Punkt hinaus das sich Leute mit ihren Raids für die grössten hielten weil sie für jede Aktion von jedem Boss "Timer" und/oder "Makier"-AddOns hatten? Aber selbige Leute nach einem Patchday der die Add-Ons zerschossen hat nichtmal mehr einen normalen Dungeon durchspielen konnten. Das waren dann Sätze wie "Ne ich kann nicht mit mein Add-On XY funktioniert nicht mehr" oder "Du hast Add-On XZ nicht? Dann darfste nicht mit" 

Solche Personen gehörten dann auch oft zu der Kategorie die für jeden Furz ein Add-On installiert hatten, und sich wunderten warum ihr Spiel alle 10 Minuten abstürzte. Wenn ich mir vorstelle das in WAR solche Lag-Vögel zum Alltag werden weil sie 20 Add-Ons für ihren Briefkasten haben und nebenbei noch das 10 Fache an Datenstrom erzeugen weil sie ebenso jeden Furz auslesen und zurrückschicken müssen für welches Add-On auch immer na dann gute Nacht Open-RvR.


----------



## Seelenquelll (25. Oktober 2008)

Wie ich schon versuchte zu sagen aber wol nicht richtig wargenommen wurde geht die discussion am grundlegendem thema vorbei.
Was ist denn ein addon im speziellen squared? Eine Schnitstellen konfiguration!
Die schnittstelle ist der übergang vom Spieler am pc zu dem Spiel. War in diesem fall.

Das ist vergleichbar mit Dem Fahrrad des Fahradfahrers oder dem Auto des Rennfahrers.
Beide setzen die aktionen und die kraft des Menschen der sie steuert in bewegung und richtungsänderungen um.

Was macht jetzt ein addon? Es macht das selbe was ein mechaniker mit dem Fahrrad und dem Auto macht.
Er macht es leichter oder verbessert die kraftübertragung etc. alles um dem Menschen es zu erleichtern sich auf das zu konzentrieren was er zu tun hat, nämlich ein gutesrennen fahren.

Und das machen sie auch in WAR.
Die Standard UI mag zwar gut sein aber sie behindert den menschen immer noch an der umsetzung seiner aktionen.
Wenn ich z.B. post verschicken wil und muss 20 mal den namen neu eingeben und 20 mal die post öffnen und die 20 löschen und die meldung wegklicken das ich wirklich löschen will.
Es ist nun mal so das kein UI perfekt sein kann.

Und wie in JEDEM Sport wo sportgeräte genutzt werden gibt es leute die geld damit verdienen diese zu verbessern.
Die mit unter sehr Teuer bezahlt werden müssen.
Da kann auch kein Sportler sagen ne das ist unfair wenn die besseres Sportgerät benutzen.
*
Es gibt kein Sport in dem einheitliches Sportgerät benutzt wird.*


Und was squared betrifft bin ich der meineung das es zwar den heal ausstoss ein bisschen verbesseert aber niemals den heiler verbessert.
Ich bin sogar der meinung das squared für PvP absolut nutzlos ist.
Für PvE wo es meisten Tank and Spank gibt kann das wirklich nützlich sein aber im pvp bei sich so schnell ändernden verhältnissen und soviel Taktischen gesichtspunkten bringt squared nix.


----------



## SavatageRoyo (25. Oktober 2008)

> Es gibt kein Sport in dem einheitliches Sportgerät benutzt wird.



Ich denke nicht das bei den olympischen Spielen jeder seine eigenen Gewichte mitbringen darf.


----------



## Seelenquelll (25. Oktober 2008)

Natürlich nicht. Es nimmt ja auch kein fussballer seinen eigenen rasen mit.
In diesem fall wird natürlich das sportgerät vom veranstalter gestellt.
Aber auch diese leute müssen geld bezahlen damit leute ihre muskeln massieren und Ärzte, falls sie sich bisschen überdehnt haben ect.

Und gute behandlung kann die leistung beim nächsten Heben beeinflussen.
Jemand der das geld nicht hat und Famielie und freunde hat die ihm helfen wird eventuell nicht so gut vorbereited und sein Leistung wird dem entsprechend ausfallen.

Und hier kommt das geld ins spiel. Etwas das nicht bei jedem gleich viel ist und das man nicht eben woanders abzweigen kann.
Es gibt auch leute die können sich nicht leisten nen neuen pc zu kaufen (es gibt leute die können ihre wohnung nicht bezahlen) und spielen auf nen 4-5 Jahre alten rechner und können die sichtweite nicht auf max setzen oder sich mehr arbeitsspeicher kaufen damit es nicht mehr so ruckelt.
Leute die das geld haben können das und sehen dann die feinde früher oder sterben nicht weil grad nen lag verhindert das sie sich heilen oder dergleichen.

Und da hört die chancengleichheit doch schon auf.

Addons kann sich jeder holen der will und weiss wie anders als dinge die man bezahlen muss.

Aber wie gesagt esmach die schnittstelle angenehmer wenn man sie sich auf seine bedürfnisse anpasst aber ich hab KEIN addon gesehen das einem vorteile im PvP oder RvR gibt.
Squared hilft wirklich nur im PvE etwas.


----------



## SavatageRoyo (25. Oktober 2008)

Ja und wenn die Kiste bis zum Anschlag rödelt damit WAR irgendwiiiee läuft wird es auch die beste Idee sein sich noch Add-Ons zu installieren. Oder darf der sich dann EINS aussuchen? LOL! Nein es wird genau das passieren was ich schon beschrieben hab, manche Leute werden es nicht einsehn sich die Ordner mit pillepalle und nonsens voll knallen und alle 10 Minuten mit dem Verschen "sry hatte ld" zurrückmelden. Am besten noch mit nem Add-On das für Abwechslung sorgt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Generell heisse ich ja Add-Ons willkommen solang es Rahmen (UI usw) bleibt, aber wenn das Ausmaße wie in WoW (Bejweled) annimmt kann ich euch versichern das es ein Disaster bei grossen Open-RvR Schlachten gibt.


----------



## Seelenquelll (25. Oktober 2008)

Sicher gibt es Addons die braucht kein mensch und wer meint damit sein Speicher vollzuhauen ist wol seine sache.
Wer internet lags hat und sich im hintergrund Filme saugt braucht sich nicht beschweren.

Bejweled hab ich sowieso nicht verstanden. Wenn man soviel langweile hat das man was anderes spielen muss warum dann 11-15 Euro im monat zahlen?
Und wer Bejweled im scenario oder rvr spielt der steht auch afk inner ecke rum während er kaffe aufsetzt.

Wie ich sowieso immer gesagt habe: auch wer kein Addon hat hat keine nachteile im spiel (mal abgesehen von der Briefgeschichte).
Denn Squred hilt NICHT im RvR


----------



## Lurka (25. Oktober 2008)

Telkano schrieb:


> ich heile mit squared teilweise 50-70 % effektiver, als wäre das kein vorteil



Ich habs jetzt aufgrund von solchen Aussagen obwohl ich gegen Add-Ons bin mal ausprobiert, ganz einfach weil ich dachte vielleicht noch mehr aus meinem Schami rausholen zu können.
Hab auch Squared benutzt und muss sagen es ist (zumindest für mich persönlich) Grauenhaft! Vor lauter auf die Kästchen starren/klicken bekommt man gar nicht mehr mit wenn neben einem ein Hexenjäger aufploppt und einen kurz und klein haut, auch hab ich gar nicht mehr gesehen das sich mittlerweile unsere tollen "Tanks" hinter mich verzogen haben und ich als Heiler die Frontlinie bildete.
Zumindest für mich muss ich sagen ich heile eher 50% Prozent schlechter als ohne Add-On!

Wollte jetzt niemanden flamen sondern nur meine persönliche Meinung einbringen, denn: Jedem das sein!
In diesem Sinne: Viel Spaß mit Euren Add-Ons, aber ohne mich.


----------



## makkaal (25. Oktober 2008)

Lurka, wieso dich deshalb jemand flamen sollte, ist mir ein Rätsel.
Das ist genau das, was ich meine: Der eine mag's, der andere nicht - und solche mit Addon spielen für gewöhnlich anders als Spieler ohne. *zuckt mit den Schultern*

Ich spiele auch sicherlich nicht besser mit Squared, weil ich immer noch mitten in die Masse klicken muss um die Tanks an der Front mit HoT auszustatten bevor die Prügelei losgeht. Ich habe bloß einen etwas angenehmeren Überblick, um mehr geht es nicht einmal.



			
				Sam28 schrieb:
			
		

> Er sprach von legalen Addons, das sind Hacks nicht.


Ich weiß, war auf der ersten Seite.
Das war mir klar, genau darum ging es mir auch: Wenn es um das Argument "Jeder kann sich Addons installieren, wenn er will" geht, könnte ich auch einfach das Wort "Addons" mit "Hacks" ersetzen - was das Argument aushebeln dürfte, da Hacks eben genau dafür gedacht sind, (unerlaubte) Vorteile zu verschaffen. 
Wenn man vom Argument selbst ausgeht, tut es nichts zur Sache, ob es legal oder illegal ist, denn wenn man Addons legitimisiert, weil sie ja jeder installieren kann, dann könnte man dieses Legalisierungsargument auch bei Hacks anwenden.
Deswegen sagte ich: Dieses Argument kann/darf/sollte nicht gelten.
Hoffentlich jetzt ein wenig klarer?


----------



## Churchak (25. Oktober 2008)

soefsn schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil bin schlichtweg gegen Add-Ons die einen was *ERLEICHTERN*.


ist ja dein gutes recht skillaron,aber warum nervst du uns nun damit in dem du hier moralin literweise verspritzt? paar BGs in folge verloren und nun auf ursachensuche?


----------



## Topsecret (25. Oktober 2008)

Wischt euch doch mal das Pipi aus den Augen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was bitte ist den an Squared wirklich der Vorteilbringer ???
wenn ich alles standart lasse, kann ich genauso gut heilen wie mit squared, nur vom Spiel seh ich nix, weil ich mir so dämliche Portraits, Anzeigen und Bufficons anschaun darf.
Squared machts einfach nur kompakt, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Das Auswählen mit der Maus im Getümmel ist auch keine Ausrede, man kann auch die standart Anzeige anklicken und hat die Leute im Visier, also wo sollten bitte Leute ohne Addon mehr Skill haben ?? 

So long


----------



## SavatageRoyo (25. Oktober 2008)

...sprach der Priester der jetzt nur noch auf sein BuffBot wartet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nehmen wir mal an es kommt demnächst ein AddOn das die Auren des Auserkorenen automatisch durchschaltet. DA wär ich doch mal gespannt welche Meinung Nicht-Auserkorene speziell auf der Seite der Ordnung zum Thema AddOns plötzlich hätten die ansonsten alles gut heisen.
Aber Hauptsache es kommen genug AddOns die Buffen/Heilen "erleichtern" ...ist schon klar.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und die Diskussion ob Square jetzt nützlich ist oder nicht wird solangsam lachhaft. NEIN man wollte nur unbeding grüne Kästchen auf dem Bildschirm einfach so...ist schon klar.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topsecret (25. Oktober 2008)

Ja was willste den sonst aufm Bildschirm haben ?? 
Mal ehrlich wenn interessiert das Gesicht des Gruppenmitglieds ?? Keinen !!!
Mit was sind meine Leuts gebufft worden ?? Interessiert mich nicht, ich klatsch regelmässig einfach meinen Gruppenbuff raus, fertig.
Fakt ist einfach das UI ist zum Teil einfach zu aufgeblasen, und nur weil man es kompakter macht, soll man plötzlich Vorteile haben.
Ja einen Vorteil hats, ich kann meine DOTs endlich auf euch Abschaum niederprassen lassen, da ich jetzt in der Mitte meines kleinen Monitors was sehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (25. Oktober 2008)

SavatageRoyo schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal an es kommt demnächst ein AddOn das die Auren des Auserkorenen automatisch durchschaltet. DA wär ich doch mal gespannt welche Meinung Nicht-Auserkorene speziell auf der Seite der Ordnung zum Thema AddOns plötzlich hätten die ansonsten alles gut heisen.
> Aber Hauptsache es kommen genug AddOns die Buffen/Heilen "erleichtern" ...ist schon klar.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dieser blödsinnige vergleich wär ja angebracht wenn Square automatisch die leute heilen würde ,machts aber ned,man muss das immer noch selber machen auch nimmt Square ned automatisch leute die heilung bedürfen ins target so das man nur noch seine taste drücken müsste auf der heilung liegt.
und das ist das was solche leute wie du nicht verstehn können oder wollen,die add-ons die erlaubt sind machen nix automatisch weil wenn sie es machen würden und man sie nutzt verdient man sich nen bann da verboten.


----------



## SavatageRoyo (26. Oktober 2008)

Doch ich versteh das gut und weiss auch das Squared nichts automatisiert bis jetzt. Aber wer weiss schon wie das dann mit Squared 1.5 aussieht usw. Und genau den Punkt hab ich weiter oben schon angesprochen, es gibt keinerlei Abnahme der Add-Ons und niemand kontrolliert im ersten Moment zu was genau ein Mod fähig ist.
Erstmal hab ich es überhaupt nicht mit Squared verglichen ich hab einfach mal so eine Idee in den Raum gestellt. Und wie ich mir schon dachte ist sowas natürlich keine Mod sondern sofort ein Cheat und banwürdig. 

Aber ich versteh das schon, "ISHealBot" und "Aura" sind natürlich willkommene Mods.

Oder das hier hört sich auch nicht schlecht an _Using ISMoCasts is as simple as mousing over a player anywhere on your screen that you wish to cast a spell on and pressing the hotkey for that spell. It will automatically target that player and your spell will be cast on them._ 

So und wer bestimmt jetzt ob Caster automatisch mit einer Taste einen Spell casten dürfen in dem sie nur mit der Maus auf ein Ziel zeigen das dann automatisch eingelogt wird. Oder ob Auserkorene automatisch Auren Switchen?

DU? Der Runenpriester? ...oder ich der Auserkorene? Oder hat der Programmiere die Entscheidung schon für uns alle gefällt ohne zu Fragen in dem er es zum download frei gibt? Erlaubt ist erstmal alles was die Bibliothek an Möglichkeiten her gibt und nicht was dir missfällt. 

Aber ich darf mich nicht beschweren Mods sind ja für JEDERMANN, ich kann die schlaflosen Nächte auch gar nicht mehr zählen in denen ich von ISMoCasts für meinen Tank geträumt hab.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(ich glaub eher das du so manches nicht verstehst und vorallem nicht verstehen willst)


----------



## Tikume (26. Oktober 2008)

SavatageRoyo schrieb:


> es gibt keinerlei Abnahme der Add-Ons und niemand kontrolliert im ersten Moment zu was genau ein Mod fähig ist.



Indirekt über die LUA Schnittstelle hat Mythic da die Kontrolle. Klar ist dass (wie immer) das Mögliche früher oder später ausgereizt wird. Natürlich kann es hier dann zu Extremen kommen die man beheben sollte.


----------



## SavatageRoyo (26. Oktober 2008)

Jau darauf wollt ich ja unter anderem die ganze Zeit hinaus und da sind wir uns einig. Und im Falle von WoW hat man ja auch wie ebenfalls schon erwähnt durch diese Schnittstelle eingegriffen nachdem man gemerkt hat was für ein Monster man erschaffen hat.


----------



## Kanibal (26. Oktober 2008)

ich sag nur wenns die entwickler net schaffen machts hald ein modder besser


----------



## David (26. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seelenquelll (26. Oktober 2008)

Das erinnert mich an einen fall in der formel 1.
Ich kann das jetzt nicht genau festhalten da ich das nur so am rand mitgeklriegt habe.
Aber da gabs ne Bremshilfe mit denen die Fahrer deutlich besser bremsen konnten oder genauer.
Dies hat den Fahrern mit der Bremshilfe deutlich bessere Zeiten beschert gegenüber den ohne.
Erstmal wurde es benutzt später von den Veranstaltern verboten aber solange wars legal.

Das gibs auch in der Spielmechanik von WAR.
Die Sache mit dem ansaugen der maschinisten und magus in den keep hinein. (ok ein bug der gepatcht wurde)
Oder das der Magus unendlich und der maschinist nur 9 ansaugen konnte wurde im nachhinein auch angeglichen.

Es wird noch mehr geben das korrigiert wird weil sich vieleicht herausstellt das einige klassen durch bestimmte sachen vorteile gegenüber andere klassen haben.


Und was ISMoCast angeht so habe ich darauf verzichted auch wenn ich ab und zu probs habe leute anzuvisieren weil sie rumhampeln oder hinter anderen spielern stehen.
Da fällt mir ein es sollte nen Tab anvisierungs möglichkeit auch für Passive Ziele geben damit ich auch leute heilen kann die von feinden umzingelt sind.
Ordnungs spieler haben es da besonders schwer nen zwerg anzuvisieren der von Orks umzingelt ist.
Geimeint ist hier jetzt nicht eine addonlösung. Das sollte schon per patch kommen.


----------



## Farodien (26. Oktober 2008)

Telkano schrieb:


> ich heile mit squared teilweise 50-70 % effektiver, als wäre das kein vorteil



Das sieht man mal was du für ein schlechter heiler bist!! Aber dann in Chat auf den Putz hauen wie toll man doch ist....hust!
Sicher ist es jedem überlassen Addons zu installieren oder nicht, solange sie zugelassen sind, ist wie mit dem Godmods auf den Konsolen z.B. Alle Addon Benutzer sind in meinen Augen Cheater.

Auf einer WoW LAN Party mussten alle ihre Addons wie Healbot ( was sicher noch viel Krasser ist als Squared ) deaktivieren lassen, die haben teilweise nicht mal mehr ihre Icons gefunden, weil sie schon garnicht mehr wussten wie sie Aussehen geschweigen den wie sie heissen und das ist kein Witz. Ein Hexer hat sein Mount nicht gefunden weil er Necrosis nicht mehr benutzen durfte und verreckt ist er immer weil sein Seelenstein da ja auch drin war aber das beste war das fast keiner mehr gebufft war weil Autobuff nicht mehr bescheid gesagt hatte. Und, und und....zur Aggrokontrolle brauche ich mich denke ich mal nicht mehr zu äußern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Sinne....

nicht fragen was einer für Equip hat sonder was der für Addons nutzt!
Mit Skill hat das wohl eher wenig zu tun.......


----------



## Omidas (26. Oktober 2008)

Und so ein Addon wie Squared würde ich nur als unterstützung nehmen und nicht als Hauptlösung.

Ich heile mit meinem Erzmagier zu 90% auf Sicht. Sicher nicht die beste wahl, da ich den Spieler erst mal erwischen muss, egal wie viele Hacken er schlägt aber finde ich so angenehmer.
Und das ist halt der Vorteil von Squared, das man direkt ohne viel zielen auswählen kann. Auch wenn man einen Eisenbrecher zwischen paar Schwarzorks erwischen will. Doch reicht in dem Fall auch das Standard Interface.
Doch das Addon hat den Nachteil, wenn man es nur benutzt. Irgendwann im großen Open RvR sind es halt mehr als 24 Mann in deiner eigenen Warband. Und wenn jetzt wer aus einer anderen Gruppe ein Heal braucht, und der Heiler nur auf sein Addon achtet und die sich bewegenden Balken schaut stirbt halt mal so einer. Und sowas ist mir bereits im Szenario passiert. Stand neben einem Heiler mit Dots auf mir drauf bin daran gestorben. Hab ihn dann gefragt warum er micht nicht geheilt hat. Antwort: Sry hab dich nicht gesehen, bist halt nicht in meiner Gruppe. 
Auch das bei War nur das aktuelle Ziel per Rangecheck abgefragt werden kann (Gott sdei dank) finde ich ein Gegenargument sich nur auf das Addon zu verlassen.

Also ich sehe nicht unbedingt eine Gefahr, nur weil es Addons gibt, sondern eher, das man den Addons blind vertraut und dadurch so viel verliert. Und mna muss bedenken, das viele Addons unumstreitbar nützlich sind und niemanden benachteiligen. Oder kann mir irgendwer einen Grund nenen, warum man sich kein Addon holen sollte, das einem nacheinander die Post verschickt, so dass man nicht jedes einzeln rein ziehen,  Namen eingeben und dann versenden muss.

Deswegen pro (vernünfitges einetzen von) Addons


----------



## Iodun (26. Oktober 2008)

also ich als tank brauche keine addons aber ich verstehe heiler die in nem gewimmel von 40 + leuten wahnsinnig werden wenn sie ihren job machen wollen. von daher würd ich sagen wenn einer meint das er addons braucht soller sie laden. man wird ja nicht dazu gezwungen


----------



## Kanibal (26. Oktober 2008)

also heil addons finde ich ok denn als alter wow 100% heil pala weis ich wie hilfreich uniframe oder dergleichen waren es muss ja nicht ein addon sein wo man nur einen button drückt und das addon macht den rest . nein seine icons sollte man schon können nur ist es eine farse zur zeit als heiler in den sc oder ic was zu heilen was im sauhaufen unter geht und wenn man da ne wanzeige hat wo man sieht der nippelt ab und ich klicke drauf habe den dan im target und drücke heilen so finde ich das nicht als cheat sondern als unterstüzung , ich bin ja mal nur gespand wann die ersten makros für die  logitec g15 kommen


----------



## Elfnarzo (27. Oktober 2008)

Respekt, immerhin fängt das rumgeheule um Addons sehr spät an. 
Mystic hat das Ui für Eigenentwicklungen freigegeben und diese Addons sind für jeden erhältlich und sollten sogar für Leute wie den Threadersteller einfach genug sein um sie zu installieren und deinstallieren. 
Das Beste ist allerdings, dass die Unterschichtenkinder hier über Squared weinen.  Das entschließt sich jeglicher Logik, weil es lediglich die Gruppenanzeigen modifiziert.

Aber bitte weiter, großes Kino hier!


----------



## SavatageRoyo (27. Oktober 2008)

Ein Wallhack modifiziert lediglich die Anzeige der Texturen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ersoichso (27. Oktober 2008)

SavatageRoyo schrieb:


> Ein Wallhack modifiziert lediglich die Anzeige der Texturen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aha klasse *clap**sternchenverteil*
was zum teufel hat das mit dem beitrag zutun? 
und selbst wenn jemand "wallhack" erwaehnt haben sollte...fuehlst dich dazu berufen aus deinem css-loch zu kriechen um uns zu erklaeren was ein wallhack modifiziert und deinen einzeiler rauszudruecken mit deinem uglysmily? 

um dich in sicherheit zu wiegen!

Ja,selbst wenns noch keiner wusste was ein "Wallhack" ist,es ist nur vollkommen wayne!
in dem sinne....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *rolleyes*


----------



## WarNuts (27. Oktober 2008)

Elfnarzo schrieb:


> Das Beste ist allerdings, dass die Unterschichtenkinder hier über Squared weinen.  Das entschließt sich jeglicher Logik, weil es lediglich die Gruppenanzeigen modifiziert.
> 
> Aber bitte weiter, großes Kino hier!



Find ich genauso.
Frag mich sowieso, warum ausgerechnet Squared als Paradebeispiel genommen wird.
Ich z.B. nutz es nur deswegen, weil die Gruppenanzeige in WAR so extrem scheisse ist.
Wenn du in Szenarien bist, darfst jedes Mal die Gruppenfenster neu anklicken. Bekommst dann aber 'nen so hässliches unübersichliches Gruppenfenster das du da nicht erkennst, wer grad Leben verliert oder doch eher AP.
Die Warbands sind nicht besser. Viel zu transparent und du kannst die Stärke auch nicht regeln.

Da soll lieber auf solchen Addons rumgehackt werden, die automatisch das Ziel in der Warband mit dem niedrigsten Leben auswählen und dann den Heilspruch ausführen.


----------



## clickrush (27. Oktober 2008)

Zum Hauptthema:

übelster schwachsinn!

wenn du ein wenig(!) ahnung von der makroprogrammierung in WAR hättest, dann wüstest du, dass sie sehr eingeschränkt ist.

nur schon der vergleich mit WoW-makros/adons ist total hanebüchen, weil man dort fähigkeiten über makros steuern kann und in WAR nicht.

(zusatz in wow lassen sich fähigkeiten über makros steuern, was aber im grunde genommen keine cheats sind, da man makros und addons keine entscheidungen treffen lassen kann. daher wäre es nicht einmal ein problem für WAR wenn es dies auch zuliesse)


*bitte an alle die dem TE zustimmen: informiert euch zuerst über die makros und addons die man in WAR machen kann! danach werdet ihr solchen posts 100% keine positive beachtung mehr schenken.*


----------



## ersoichso (27. Oktober 2008)

clickrush schrieb:


> *bitte an alle die dem TE zustimmen: informiert euch zuerst über die makros und addons die man in WAR machen kann! danach werdet ihr solchen posts 100% keine positive beachtung mehr schenken.*


ach wenns denn nur so einfach wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SavatageRoyo (27. Oktober 2008)

ersoichso das war nur ein ironischer Kommentar zu dem Post direkt darüber. Möglich das man es nicht unbedingt so auffasst, auch möglich das du dir nicht die Mühe machst wenigstens die letzten paar Posts zu lesen um irgendwelche Zusammenhänge zwischen Kommentaren direkt hintereinander zu erkennen.



> Das entschließt sich jeglicher Logik, weil es lediglich die Gruppenanzeigen modifiziert.





> Ein Wallhack modifiziert lediglich die Anzeige der Texturen ugly.gif



Mir ist auch schleierhaft warum du gleich 08/15 Beleidigungen wie CS-Kiddie ins Feld führen musst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 AUßER es ging dir nur um einen Flame.

Falls du dir den Thread nicht durchgelesen hast erklär ich dir den Kommentar. Zeitweise ging es hier darum das die Leute unterschiedlich beurteilen ab wann ein AddOn nur als kleine Verbesserung gilt oder als klarer bzw unfairer Vorteil.


----------



## Ivanescar (27. Oktober 2008)

Also ich nutze auch Squared, ganz einfach weil ich UI Modifizierende Addons gerne nutze. Und zwar aus dem Grund, das ich gerne auch etwas von der Landschaft sehen will mit meinem Heiler und nicht wie auch schon zu Anfangszeiten in WoW mit irgendwelchen Standart UIs und etlichen Group Frames meinen Bildschirm vollgepflaster zu haben. Squared ist ein schön kompakter Block an Frames den man schön skalieren kann und so auch noch nebenbei etwas erkennen kann. Automatisierende Addons dagegen sind grenzwertig. Ist es sowas wie ein Craft-addon hat man keinen direkt Vorteil gegenüber anderen...

Aber nur weil ich mit einem Addon effizienter heil heißt das nicht, das ich ein schlechter Heiler bin, sondern eher, das ich das krampfhafte (und in meinen Augen auch häßliche) Standard-UI nicht mag und es mir einfach keine Spass macht mich durch irgendwelche umständlichen (ich sag nur Wegfaden des Gruppen-UIs) Handhabungen einschränken zu lassen. Schließlich spiel ich es unter anderem auch deshalb, weil es mir Spass macht!


----------



## Twibble (27. Oktober 2008)

Man KANN auch mit der eingebauten Option die Lebensenergie-Balken von allen Gruppen anzuzeigen leben, aber dann ist der Bildschirm voll. Ich benutze squared einfach nur wie der Poster über mir weil's nicht so schrecklich vollgestopft ist.


----------



## ersoichso (27. Oktober 2008)

SavatageRoyo schrieb:


> ersoichso das war nur ein ironischer Kommentar zu dem Post direkt darüber. Möglich das man es nicht unbedingt so auffasst, auch möglich das du dir nicht die Mühe machst wenigstens die letzten paar Posts zu lesen um irgendwelche Zusammenhänge zwischen Kommentaren direkt hintereinander zu erkennen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


schoen mit deinem beispiel zitatpost fuer mich auf die ein oder andere weise verständlich ok als ein joke haette ichs aufgefasst,aber rein durch threaddurchlesen waehre ich auf die ueberleitung nicht gekommen nimms mir nicht ueberl zumal der post posts davor liegt ohne ein zitat was mcih darauf verwies...

und ja zu dem flame ging es mir einzig und allein zu flamen da fuer mich nicht ersichtlich war das du nicht nur sinlos geflamed hast sondern doch den beitrag verfolgst
-fehler* (sag ich ma so) meinerseits


----------



## Terbunor (27. Oktober 2008)

Seien wir doch einmal ehrlich, AddOns sind der Innovationsmotor in Sachen UI und sonstiger Anpassungen. Blizzard hat es vorgemacht. Sie haben Duzende geniale AddOn-Ideen der Comunity aufgegriffen (böse Münder würden sagen geklaut) und selber ins Spiel eingebaut.

Also ich habe nichts dagegen wenn Mytic sich die erfolgreichen AddOns genau ansieht und ggfls einbaut.

(Das mir dabei die AddOn -Entwickler schon in WoW leid taten, die für Ihre Mühe/Energie und kostenlose "Entwicklerarbeit" die Sie in die Verbesserung von WoW steckten nichtmals einen feuchten Händedruck bekamen, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.)


----------

